# ipad 2...



## bécassine (25 Septembre 2014)

bonsoir,
 j'ai changé il y a quelques temps de pc portable, je suis passée de XP à Windows 8 et depuis ce changement je ne peux plus charger mon iPad par une des prises USB! quand je fais le branchement le chargement s'affiche et puis disparaît aussitôt et ça me dit : "aucune recharge en cours"!!
 Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me dire si il y a une solution ? mon pc est un asus, usb 3.0... 

 merci,
 bonne soirée à tous


----------



## Lauange (25 Septembre 2014)

Salut, Cela doit être normal car j'ai la même chose avec seven. Mais malgré cela il le recharge tout doucement.


----------



## bécassine (25 Septembre 2014)

ha merci Lauange je vais faire attention mais il me semblerait qu'il continue à décharger, mais je vais être plus attentive et moins m'énerver sur ce problème!
 bonne soirée!


----------



## bécassine (26 Septembre 2014)

merci du conseil, j'ai essayé et effectivement ça recharge lentement mais sûrement!
 bonne journée


----------



## Bigdidou (27 Septembre 2014)

bécassine a dit:


> ha merci Lauange je vais faire attention mais il me semblerait qu'il continue à décharger



Je suis un peu inquiet. Tu parles de quoi, exactement ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h34 ----------




bécassine a dit:


> je vais être plus attentive et moins m'énerver sur ce problème




Inversement, on comprend que ça soit agaçant.


----------



## lineakd (27 Septembre 2014)

@bécassine, regarde sur le site d'asus, s'il n'existe pas un petit logiciel qui se nomme asus ai charger version 1.04.00.


----------



## bécassine (30 Septembre 2014)

merci j'ai chargé la dernière version de Air Charger de Asus, le lien m'avait été envoyé par Asus, et hélas ça n'a pas marché.
 Cordialement,


----------

